# scraping paw on the floor



## crystal (Nov 6, 2008)

When I feed my cat he sniffs the food and then proceeds to scrape the floor with his paw. he also does this after he he has been to the toilet. What does this mean?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

It means he is trying to cover it up to save for later (just like he would in the wild to stop others eating it or to stop it attracting preditors to his nest) - either he's not hungry or he doesn't like what you've given him.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

crystal said:


> When I feed my cat he sniffs the food and then proceeds to scrape the floor with his paw. he also does this after he he has been to the toilet. What does this mean?


My kittens do this. It's very funny to watch. Especially with the food. I have one who growls at the same time as scratching the floor.


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Barney does this as well - i often wondered what it meant!! 

Funny little things aren't they - our cats


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

Piglet scrapes the cupboard door after using his tray....he has never mastered putting his paw in the litter to cover it up!

But I am always up in seconds with pooper scooper or litter freshner, so it makes no odds what he does...mummy cleans the toilet! xx


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

mollyismyworld said:


> Piglet scrapes the cupboard door after using his tray....he has never mastered putting his paw in the litter to cover it up!
> 
> But I am always up in seconds with pooper scooper or litter freshner, so it makes no odds what he does...mummy cleans the toilet! xx


Lol!! Just like me, my cats have got wise to the fact that as soon as they finish i'm there cleaning it out! Although if i am out 'mother hen' Lilo does cover it over for all of them. Bless xx

Regards to the orignal post, 2 of my 4 cats do this with the food after they have eaten. I have always believed it be them covering it over to 'save for later' in the wild they could take it and hide it but i'd pay to see my cats try to move the dry food....kibble by kibble  lol!!


----------

